# UPS making noise



## Limitless (May 17, 2013)

When I play Far Cry 3 my UPS starts making beep noise 
Can anyone tell me what is happening 
My UPS Beeps continuous for 5 to 6 sec and then delay for 5 sec and again beeps again continuous for 5 to 6 sec

My ups model no. APC Back-UPS 600

My PC Specs

*www.image24.net/uploads/579efa1f31untitled.png

Some one find me solution please


----------



## saswat23 (May 18, 2013)

That's surely overload indication. 
How can you use a system with witha powerful HD 7900 series card with a 600VA UPS?

Upgrade your UPS ASAP.
What PSU are you using BTW?


----------



## Limitless (May 18, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> That's surely overload indication.
> How can you use a system with witha powerful HD 7900 series card with a 600VA UPS?
> 
> Upgrade your UPS ASAP.
> What PSU are you using BTW?



Corsair GS 600 

Okay can you suggest UPS?


----------



## anirbandd (May 18, 2013)

OVERLOAD!!!

get a 1.1KVA APC.


----------



## Limitless (May 18, 2013)

Price of UPS plz  ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2013)

5k-5.5k

5k-5.5k


----------

